# (Almost) free calls to USA



## DrMoriarty (9 May 2007)

Under the terms of a new promotion from [broken link removed]
_(to whom I have no, er, connection...)_ 

5c connection fee, then 0c/minute to landlines and 0.5c/minute to mobiles.


----------



## Lipstick69 (10 May 2007)

just be aware that if you have your phone service incl line rental from anyone other than eircom you cannot access these override call access and call selection codes.


----------



## Olympian (10 May 2007)

They also have a 1800 number.

From the FAQ

_*From non-Eircom landlines: *
Dial 1800 820 820, wait for the voiceprompt and enter the follow-on telephone number. For example: 1800 820 820 -wait for voiceprompt- 001 818 456 4567._


----------



## woods (10 May 2007)

marathon_man said:


> They also have a 1800 number.
> 
> From the FAQ
> 
> ...


Seems like hard work. I would rather pay the regular 6c per min that the normal call to the U.S. costs.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 May 2007)

Speed dial?


----------



## pjq (16 May 2007)

Dialwise is another option [broken link removed] and you dont have to register or get a separate bill . Your Eircom bill will show Dialwise's 1890 number at 1.26c/min pm and weekend and 4.96c/min 8am to 6pm .
I have used them for 2yrs for EU NZ and USA calls without problem , don't have shares etc. in them and don't understand how they make money at 1.26c/min??
pjq


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2007)

woods said:


> Seems like hard work. I would rather pay the regular 6c per min that the normal call to the U.S. costs.


If, by "regular", you mean _eircom _then aren't their charges to the _US _c. €0.19/€0.15 per minute peak/off peak? In any case even €0.06 per minute seems a lot to pay to avoid the burden of dialing an extra 10 digits anre pre-registering your details with this crowd. I have no affiliation with them either other than having registered recently but not having used them yet.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 May 2007)

Well, I rang the States the other night _via _that 1800 820 820 number and it was great to hear the rate being announced as 'zero euro, zero cents'.  We're travelling there in the summer, and now I'll freely lift the 'phone to price hotels, car rentals, etc. etc.


----------



## podgerodge (17 May 2007)

also been using 13434 for a few months - u can also use it for daytime Irish calls  for zero cent per minute - the only cost is the 5 cent setup charge i.e a 3 hour national daytime call is 5 cents.


----------



## gentle123 (19 May 2007)

Brilliant !  gonna save me a fortune!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2007)

_13434 _seem to have dropped their free 1800 number this week and only support 016850850 for connecting non _eircom _landline users (who cannot simply dial _13434 _followed by the number to call). I was using _13434 _for peak calls on _UTV Talk_ which meant that, for example, local calls generally cost me just the €0.05 connection fee rather than _UTV's _peak rates. (Off peak national/_UK _calls are free* with _UTV Talk_). Now that it's necessary to call _13434 _on 016850850 to get connected it probably makes no sense since I would be paying UTV for the call to that number as well as _13535 _the €0.05 connection fee. Am I wrong...? 

 * As with _13434 _the common 60 minute limit applies to "free" calls. WRONG!!! My mistake - see below.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Jul 2007)

Looks like it; bit of a bummer unless you're on a package that includes local/national calls at any time.

If it's any consolation, they've now added Argentinian, Canadian and Polish landlines to their €0.00 per minute range (after the €0.05 connection charge).


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> * As with _13434 _the common 60 minute limit applies to "free" calls.


 

Wasn't aware of that-thanks for mentioning.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2007)

CCOVICH said:


> Wasn't aware of that-thanks for mentioning.


Sorry - I may be wrong on that and confusing it with other more conventional telco tariffs!


----------



## Satanta (5 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Sorry - I may be wrong on that and confusing it with other more conventional telco tariffs!


Just to confirm, no time limit (e.g. hang up after an hour) on the 13434 calls. 

While I don't believe I've ever personally gone over the hour mark, I have seen (numerous) calls on my account which have (no issues with billing, just others using my phone) and the charge was the normal (for a national landline) 5c connection fee with no additional tariff.

[Off topic - I still find it crazy that it's cheaper to call a mobile in the states than a mobile here in Ireland!]


----------

